

Women overtake men in IQ tests for the first time in 100 years  - stfu
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2173808/Women-overtake-men-IQ-tests-time-100-years-multitasking.html

======
Freestyler_3
Great that women are improving on the IQ tests, but are IQ tests not a bit
flawed?

I do not think multitasking is the reason. I think it is because they were so
adapted to the old men's world where they were not allowed to show their
smarts that now that they can they are doing a sprint.

Like how someone that has always gotten something expects to get it in the
future and does not hoard it, but if you didn't always get it, and then you
can grab all you want. You will grab as much as you can.

------
ekm2
>Two years ago, a five-month online contest between the sexes concluded women
were cleverer than men. The competition in nine languages was based on the
popular board game Trivial Pursuit. More than 15 million questions were asked
and although the balance of power shifted consistently women narrowly clinched
victory. They answered 4,088,139 questions correctly, compared to the
4,077,596 right answers given by men.

Trivial Pursuit is an IQ Test?

